# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Wat werkt nou echt tegen puistjes?

## sylvana1994

ik heb al ruim 3 jaar puistjes en vraag me af of iemand ervaring heeft met de lijn van Louis Widmer? 
of andere tips?  :Confused:

----------


## Lyss

Naar de huisarts gaan en vragen om benzoylperoxide ( kun je ook bij de apotheek halen, werkt perfect!)

----------


## sylvana1994

ja dat heb ik al 1 jaar lang gebruikt maar dat werkt helaas niet meer :Frown:

----------


## Faa

Ik heb ook last van puistjes, alles geprobeerd. Ik heb ook Benzoylperoxide gebruikt, werkte niet en kreeg er een onwijs droge huid van! Ben ook al meerdere keren bij dermatoloog geweest... Pillen, verschillende soorten cremetjes en gels, maar werkte ook niet echt en ook hiervan droogde mijn huid super erg uit. 
Maar ik gebruik sinds kort de creme van Gladskin en vind het echt super fijn! Ik gebruik het nu een tijdje en werk echt goed, mijn huid droogt niet uit en de puistjes zijn bijna weg :Big Grin: !

----------


## sylvana1994

oke ik heb de creme van gladskin even opgezocht..maar die is best wel prijzig  :Frown:  en ik heb al zoveel geprobeert dat ik het eigenlijk niet aandurf omdat er nog nooit iets echt gewerkt heeft. Ik wil er best wel wat aan uitgeven maar liever niet al te veel meer...

----------


## Faa

Het is inderdaad niet heel goedkoop. Maar de dermatoloog en alle pilletjes en cremetjes koste me ook een heleboel geld (eigen risico etc), en dat werkte niet eens.
Nu gebruik ik elke ochtend en avond een reinigingsmelk van etos huismerk (niet duur :Big Grin: ), zodat mijn huid schoon is. En daarna meer ik 2 keer per dag Gladskin op. Smeert goed uit, dus je doet heel lang met het potje! Ik kan echt niet meer zonder :Smile: !

----------


## D1ana

Bij www.herbella.nl kun je gewoon beginnen met een proefpakketje van een paar euro. En het werkt als een trein  :Smile: . Ik was er heelheel blij mee toen ik dat gevonden had dus ik zou het zeker proberen!

----------


## sylvana1994

Ik heb even op de site van herbella gekeken maar kun je mij misschien vertellen wat er bij jou zo goed werkt? 
ik heb gezocht naar een proefpakketje maar dat heb ik nog niet kunnen vinden. 
verder heb ik gekeken naar een pot slakkenslijm, iemand hier toevallig nog ervaring mee? 
misschien moet ik toch maar overwegen om de producten van gladskin te proberen.  :Smile:

----------


## D1ana

Nee je hebt gelijk, ik noemde het pakketje van 4 stuks voor het gemak even een proefpakketje. Dat is gewoon om voor jezelf te testen want ik geloof niet dat er mensen met 4 dagen van puistjes afzijn. Maar bij mij was het met 3 of 4 weken wel voor elkaar met hun acne lijn.

----------


## sylvana1994

oke bedank voor de tip. Had je zelf redelijk veel puisjes(als ik vragen mag)? en ben je er nu helemaal van af?

----------


## D1ana

Ik had van die onderhuidse met veel wit spul erin die echt weken bleven zitten. M'n wangen en nek zaten vooral vol. Als ik nu nog een pukkeltje krijg (heel soms eentje) is het gewoon een klein rood stipje. Dus ik kan wel zeggen dat ik er vanaf ben ja  :Smile:

----------


## sylvana1994

ben je het blijven gebruiken of ben je ermee gestopt toen je ervan af was?

----------


## D1ana

Nee er stond bij dat het wel eens nodig kon zijn om het bij te houden maar ik doe het eigenlijk nooit meer, ben er gewoon helemaal vanaf.

----------


## Faa

Slakkenslijm heb ik geen ervaring mee, ook niet met Herbella.
Maar ik ben nog steeds super tevreden met Gladskin, mijn huid is puistjes vrij :Big Grin: !! 

De creme is heel makkelijk te bestellen op de website, en ze leveren super snel :Big Grin: ! Als je het gaat gebruiken, hou me op de hoogte ben benieuwd :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvana1994

ja ik sta idd op het punt om gladskin te bestellen :Big Grin:  
nu maar hopen dat het ook bij mij werkt..

----------


## sylvana1994

heb vanmiddag weer wat nieuws gekregen van de huisarts..
inderm lotion, iemand daar ervaring mee?

----------


## Larochette

> heb vanmiddag weer wat nieuws gekregen van de huisarts..
> inderm lotion, iemand daar ervaring mee?


Toch zou ik eerst Gladskin proberen. Het werkt echt! Het neemt de pukkels en roodheid veroorzaakt door slechte bacteriën weg. De goede bacteriën blijven ongemoeid. Deze zijn noodzakelijk voor een goede en gezonde huid. Veel lotions doden ook de goede bacteriën waardoor de huid strak en schraal blijft. Je moet maar afwachten of lotions of antibiotica helpen. Het schijnt dat Gladskin op een hele andere manier werkt. Het geeft geen bijwerkingen zoals resistentie. eb j de site al eens opgevraagd? Daar wordt de werking goed beschreven!
Het is wellicht duur, maar het helpt!
Succes!
Larochette

----------


## Blizzard

Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.

Trap er niet in!!

----------


## Faa

Blizzard, vervelend dat het bij jou niet goed werkt! Heb je de creme wel lang genoeg gebruikt? 

Zelf gebruik ik alleen de creme tegen puistjes van Gladskin. Met de andere producten heb ik geen ervaring.. De creme tegen puistjes werkt bij mij echt super goed, vandaar dat ik het iedereen aanraad!! 

Ik had erg last van puistjes, maar sinds het gebruik van de creme heb ik hier (nagenoeg) geen last meer van! Ik weet ook wat een stempel 'zij heeft puistjes' op je leven kunnen drukken en hoeveel last je ervan kan hebben. Nu ik ervan verlost ben wil ik dit met andere delen zodat zij hier ook profijt van kunnen hebben  :Cool: !!

----------


## MOlthof

Helaas werkt Gladskin ook niet voor iedereen, maar alléén dragers van de Staphylococcus aureus bacterie, zoals uitgelegd op onze website. Daarnaast duurt het ook vaak enkele weken voordat een duidelijk effect zichtbaar wordt. Voor vragen kunt u ons altijd bereiken via [email protected]. 
Mvg,
Namens het Gladskin Team,
Marjolein




> Gladskin werkt niet! Ik heb het geprobeerd en het deed helemaal niets! Ik had een folder bij de huisarts meegenomen. Het is gewoon een ordinaire verkooptruc van Gladskin. Op dit forum wordt toevallig opeens heeeel veel berichtjes geplaatst die Gladskin de hemel in prijst. Ook steeds door dezelfde auteurs die zowel acne als rosacea hebben en ook nog eens last hebben van scheerirritatie.
> 
> Trap er niet in!!

----------


## sylvana1994

hoi hoi, 
ik wil de mensen op dit forum die mij gladskin hebben aanbevolen ontzettend bedanken!! 
ik ben al bijna van mijn puistjes af en gebruik het pas een paar weken! 
dus bijdeze ontzettend bedankt allemaal!!

----------


## Faa

Wat fijn om te horen sylvana 1994!! 
Welkom bij de Gladskin fan club haha!

----------


## Sachaa

Buiten de dure middeltjes van de apotheek, vind ik persoonlijk dat tandpasta gebruiken ook helpt. Als je veel puistjes hebt weet ik niet of het heel erg veel gaat helpen, maar als je bijvoorbeeld zo'n heel erg vervelende groene ontstoken puist hebt en je smeert er voor het slapengaan wat tandpasta op, dan is de kans groot dat hij de volgende ochtend helemaal uitgedroogd is en je hem niet meer ziet. Is misschien wat bizar om te doen, maar voor mij werkt het.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik zeggen bezoek mij.

----------


## sylvana1994

en waar is dat en wat zijn de kosten hiervoor?

----------


## Adike

Kijk op de website www.viellevoye.nl voor meer informatie.

----------


## bbt4313

Pillen tegen Acne - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Adike

Blij mee!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JoeGee

Puistjes zijn inderdaad heel vervelend. Zelf heb ik heel erg veel gehad aan de informatie op de site van sportsnuts. Op deze link vind je informatie over voeding voor een gezonde huid: http://sportsnuts.nl/Voeding-gezonde-huid. Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt! 

Groetjes

----------


## KarelZandvoort

Hallo! Ik heb nu al 2 jaar lang acne en wat bij mij toch geholpen heeft is limoensap en tandpasta. Verder merk ik wel wanneer ik chocola of chips eet dat mijn acne meteen erger wordt.

Edit: Ik heb een kijkje op deze site genomen: http://www.acnegenezen.nl/ en heb hier een paar goede tips gevonden. Voortaan doe ik nu een ijsklontje op de puist, dat werkt echt heel goed!

----------


## Adike

Limoensap (of citroensap) en tandpasta werken ontsmettend. Een ijsblokje doet de ontsteking slinken. Ik zou het echter ook van binnenuit behandelen met aromatherapie, homeopathie en voeding, afgesteld op de leefwijze van de cliënt. Let wel, het is een hormonale kwestie, maar er is zeker iets aan te doen.

----------


## Flogiston

Aromatherapie is onzin. Nog nooit is iemand erin geslaagd te laten zien dat arometherapie ook maar enig effect heeft. Het is dus misleidend wanneer iemand zegt dat je met arometherapie iets zou kunnen "behandelen".

--

Homeopathie heeft vele betekenissen. Er zijn enkele dingen die (helaas) homeopathie worden genoemd, en die wel degelijk werken. Dan moeten we denken aan fytotherapie.

Andere delen van de homeopathie zijn totaal onwerkzaam. De homeopathen die nog steeds in deze onwerkzame vorm zijn blijven geloven hebben keer op keer de kans gekregen om te laten zien dat er tóch iets van werkzaamheid is - en die kans krijgen ze nog steeds, de uitnodiging staat nog steeds open. Helaas doen ze net of die uitnodiging nooit is gedaan, ze verzwijgen de kans die hen is gegeven. Als je ze erop wijst zijn er twee mogelijkheden: ofwel ze blijven zwijgen, ofwel ze worden boos.

Op dit Nationaal Gezondheidsforum heeft Adike vorig jaar ook heel duidelijk zo'n kans gehad. Maar zoals een homeopaat betaamt probeerde ze het aanbod eerst te ontwijken, vervolgens werd ze boos, en tenslotte zweeg ze. Op het aanbod zelf is ze nooit ingegaan - en dat is tekenend.

--

Het laatste dat in de vorige reactie werd genoemd is voeding. Dat is het enige zinnige in die reactie. Voeding heeft een grote invloed op acne. Dat is bekend en geaccepteerd. Je kunt dus heel gewoon naar een echte arts, zoals een huisarts of eventueel een huidarts. Je kunt ook naar een echte behandelaar die over echte kennis en inzichten beschikt, zoals een goede diëtist. Het is nergens voor nodig jezelf bloot te stellen aan alternatieve experimentele behandelingen.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Aromatherapie wordt met succes toegepast, zoals velen weten. Vele werken ontsmettend.

Homeoapthie heeft ook zijn werkzaamheid bewezen, net zoals fytotherapie. Homeopathie is alleen makkelijker toepasbaar, dan moeilijke thee bereiden en vele glaasjes per dag drinken.

Helaas valt of staat een geneesmiddel bij de deskundigheid van degene die het voorschrijft. Als je een verkeerd middel propagandeert bij een aandoening dan werkt het niet, terwijl datzelfde middel wel werkt als het voor de juiste aandoening wordt voorgeschreven. Ook potentie en dosis zijn belangrijk en dan hebben we het nog niet eens gehad over de andere klachten die iemand heeft. Een homeopathisch middel werkt holistisch, wat wil zeggen dat alle klachten meegenomen worden in de keuze van het middel. Dus bij maagklachten met hoofdpijn, wordt een ander homeopatisch middel voorgeschreven dan maagklachten met rugpijn. Ook hoelang, wanneer, enz. bepaalt de keuze van de homeopaat.

Ik voel mij niet geroepen in te gaan op dwaze stellingen. Ik houd mij bij het onderwerp. En neem van mij aan dat limoen, citroen, ijsblokjes en tandpasta op acne effect heeft. Maar dat is behandeling van buitenaf op de ontstekingsreacties die er ontstaan door acne. Ik zou dieper behandelen. 

Sinds dit jaar zijn alternatieve genezers die per 2017 voldoen aan de Plato-eindtermen erkende genezers, volgens de wet en vallen onder de Complementaire Zorg. Omdat deze zorg door vele gewaardeerd wordt, ook door de reguliere genezers.

----------


## Flogiston

Aromatherapie zou een bewezen werking hebben? Geef eens een verwijzing naar een onderzoek dat dit als resultaat heeft...?

Homeopathie heeft zijn werkzaamheid bewezen? Ab-so-luut niet! Homeopathie is nu juist het schoolvoorbeeld van een niet-bewezen, puur theoretische behandeling.

Adike, ik heb je vorig jaar aangegeven op welke manier jij, of één van jouw collega's, heel eenvoudig kan laten zien dat de homeopathie echt werkt. Helaas ben je nooit op deze uitnodiging ingegaan.

Waarom probeer je uit alle macht onder iets uit te komen waarvan je zelf zegt dat het zo kinderlijk eenvoudig is? Weet je misschien diep van binnen dat ook jij niet in staat zult zijn de werkzaamheid van jouw eigen methoden te laten zien?

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Aromatherapie werkt als het goed gebruikt wordt en waarschijnlijk gebruikt iedereen aromatherapie zonder dat ze het merken. De olie zit verwerkt in produkten. Bijv. citronella tegen muggen, lavendel bij brandwonden, enz. Lavendel en tea tree kunnen ook effectief gebruikt worden bij acne. Maar ik zou de oorzaak aan willen pakken en dat is zeer individueel, zie mijn uitleg van het voorschrijven van homeopathie.

Homeopathie wordt ook bij dieren gebruikt die niets kunnen sugereren. Dankbaar werk is om zichtbare gebreken te behandelen met homeopathie. Ik voel mij niet geroepen om mij in te zetten voor loze kreten zoals: D3 werkt niet. D3 is geen homeopatisch geneesmiddel, het is een aanduiding voor een verdunning van een homeopatisch middel. Als iemand zulke onzin bewezen wil hebben. Ga ik daar niet op in.

Ik ben natuurgeneeskundige en heb alleen belangstelling voor resultaten, maakt mij niet uit welke behandel methode gevolgd wordt. Als tandpasta bij acne helpt, prima. En het maakt mij niet uit of iets bewezen is of niet. Als het maar werkt. Zelfs de definitie voor gezondheid gaat uit van de stelling dat het welbevinden van iemand het belangrijkste is. Als dat (voor een feestje) bereikt wordt met tandpasta, houden zo.

----------


## Flogiston

Citronella werkt. Lavendel kan werken bij brandwonden, maar dan alleen als zalf, niet via het aroma.

Maar we hebben het hier over aromatherapie. Dat werkt niet. Er is nog nooit iemand geweest die erin is geslaagd te laten zien dat aromatherapie werkt.

--

Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt met dieren die iets zouden kunnen "suggereren". Ik vermoed dat je iets bedoelt met suggestie - dat heb je dan goed gezien, de "werking" van homeopathie berust niet op homeopathie maar op suggestie. Maar die dieren, of zelfs menselijke patiënten, suggereren niets - als je dat werkelijk bedoelt heb je ook hier niet begrepen hoe suggestie werkt.

Dat dieren soms lijken te reageren op homeopathie komt natuurlijk niet door die homeopathie. Elke reactie van het dier gaat via het baasje. Het is het baasje dat het dier ineens anders behandelt - het dier merkt dat en reageert daarop. Dat is natuurlijk iets heel normaals - met homeopathie heeft het niets te maken.

Homeopathie werkt dus niet bij dieren. Net zoals het bij mensen niet werkt.

--

Ik snap wat je bedoelt met D3. Daar ging mijn aanbod echter niet over. Je reageert nu op een onzinnig aanbod dat ik niet heb gedaan. Zou je misschien alsnog willen reageren op het aanbod dat ik _wel_ heb gedaan? Dat lijkt me zinvoller dan net doen alsof ik zulke D3-onzin zou hebben beweerd.

--

Je laatste alinea bewijst dat je geen idee hebt waar we het al die tijd over hebben gehad. Je schrijft namelijk dat het voor jou belangrijk is dat het werkt, en dat het niet uitmaakt of het is bewezen. Maar als jij kunt laten zien dat het werkt, dan IS het bewezen. En andersom: als het niet bewezen is, kun jij kennelijk niet laten zien dat het werkt.

Dus welke van de twee is het nu? Werkt het? Als dat is wat je bedoelt, laat dat dan zien, dan is het meteen bewezen.
Of is het bij nader inzien ineens toch niet bewezen? Als dat is wat je bedoelt, dan mag je niet beweren dat het zou werken.

Dus maak alsjeblieft eindelijk eens een keuze. Wees nou eindelijk eens duidelijk. Spreek jezelf niet tegen.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Aromatherapie is het werken met pure olie welke de therapeut kan verwerken in zalven, basisolie, badgel, etc. 

Leuk is het als een dier geneest door aromatherapie of homeopathie als hij zichtbare klachten heeft zoals huidaandoeningen. Bij een dier kun je dat beter uittesten dan bij een mens omdat een mens iets kan veranderen in zijn voeding of gedrag waardoor het niet duidelijk is of het door het middel komt. Vele dierenartsen geven de voorkeur aan homeopatische middelen omdat ze verbluffend goede resultaten geven. Ook ik heb met mens en dier zeer goede resultaten met alle disciplines die ik bestudeerd heb. Maar dan moet je ze wel zorgvuldig en deskundig toepassen.

Flogiston stop met schelden. Nogmaals D3 is geen homeopatisch middel, het is een aanduiding voor een dosis. Bijv. als je zou zeggen bewijs dat 3 mg werkt. Dat kan niet want 3 mg is geen geneesmiddel, het is een aanduiding voor een dosis. Dus stop met dat domme gedoe.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat zalfjes werkzaam zijn, is al eeuwen bekend. Niets nieuws dus.

Je kunt die zalfjes natuurlijk ineens "aromatherapie" gaan noemen. Dan lijkt het net alsof aromatherapie zou werken. Op die manier kun je dan ook net doen alsof de rest van de aromatherapie ook zou werken.

Dit is een truc die de alternatieven wel vaker gebruiken. Je ziet bijvoorbeeld in de homeopathie hetzelfde. Wat doen de homeopathen namelijk? Die hebben immers een theorie die totaal fout is, dus de behandelingen die uit deze theorie voortkomen zijn totaal onwerkzaam. Toch willen ze graag geloven in hun theorie en in hun behandelingen. Dus wat doen ze?

Heel eenvoudig: ze kiezen iets heel anders, iets dat niets met homeopathie te maken heeft. Bijvoorbeeld fytotherapie. Die werkt. Dus ze gaan fytotherapie ineens "homeopathie" noemen, ook al is het heel iets anders.

Vervolgens zeggen ze: "homeopathie (eigenlijk: fytotherapie) werkt echt, dus zie je nou wel dat al die andere dingen (die dus totale onzin zijn) ook werken?" Een pure drogredenatie natuurlijk - maar dat zie je alleen als je jezelf wat beter hebt ingelezen. Argeloze mensen kennen de achtergrond niet, dus die vallen ten prooi aan dergelijke fabeltjes.

--

Je beweert opnieuw dat een dier zou kunnen genezen van aromatherapie of van homeopathie. Totale onzin! Er is nog nooit iemand geweest die ooit een dier heeft kunnen genezen met aromatherapie of met homeopathie. Natuurlijk wel met een zalfje of met fytotherapie - maar dat is dus de drogreden die ik daarnet heb blootgelegd.

Homeopathie werkt niet. Ook niet op dieren.

De eerste die kan laten zien dat homeopathie werkt bij dieren, maakt een goede kans de Nobelprijs te winnen.

--

Dan begin je weer over die D3. Dat is geen homeopathisch middel, dat klopt. Ik zou het daarom op prijs stellen wanneer je zou stoppen mij te beschuldigen. Stop dus alsjeblieft met mij uitspraken in de schoenen schuiven die ik nooit heb gedaan.

En reageer alsjeblieft op de uitspraken die ik _wel_ heb gedaan (hint: die gaan dus _niet_ over D3, want dat is jouw eigen verzinsel).

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Aromatherapie heeft niet de synthetische toevoegingen, maar is gebaseerd op de geneeskrachtige werking van een olie van planten en bloemen.

Flogiston ik ben o.a. aromatherapeut, homeopaat en fytotherapeut. Je gaat mij toch niet vertellen dat ik deze disciplines met elkaar verwissel. Terwijl je nog geen enkel middel of potentie bij naam genoemd hebt. 

Er zijn vele homeopatische dierenartsen. Dit waren gewone dierenartsen die zich gespecialiseerd hebben in homeopathie omdat zij goede resultaten hebben met homeopathie. Fytotherapie is niet goed toepasbaar bij dieren.

Ik verzoek je dringend je hetze te stoppen. En maak een keer je naam bekend, als een echte vent.

----------


## Flogiston

Nogmaals, Adike: aromatherapie werkt niet. Zalfjes kunnen wel werken - maar dat is al eeuwen bekend, en dat staat los van de onwerkzame aromatherapie.

Dat er soms ook bij dieren resultaten worden behaald met homeopathie is al lang verklaard. Dat ligt niet aan de homeopathie, die is immers onwerkzaam. Gelukkig weten we hoe het wel komt dat dieren kunnen opknappen, ondanks een homeopathische behandeling. Als het goed is ken jij die redenen, ook al verzwijg je ze liever.

Tot slot wil ik je vragen of je wilt stoppen met je beschuldigingen richting mij.

Het enige dat ik probeer is jou te helpen. Ik geef heel duidelijk aan hoe jij zou kunnen laten zien dat je gelijk hebt. Ik probeer jou te helpen de homeopathie geaccepteerd te krijgen. Helaas ontwijk je mijn hulp en trap je mijn uitgestoken hand weg. Op mijn vragen waarom je zo vijandig reageert op een hulpvaardig aanbod reageer je niet.

In plaats daarvan begin je over D3, terwijl ik het daar nooit over heb gehad. Toch doe je net alsof ik daar iets over zou hebben gezegd.

Het aanbod dat ik je wel heb gedaan, dat probeer je steeds opnieuw onder het tapijt te vegen.

Waarom zo negatief, Adike? Waarom? Waarom sla je mijn hulp af? Waarom weiger je in te gaan op mijn voorgestelde test? Je weigert er zelfs maar over te spreken. Je wijst mijn test ongezien af, zonder zelfs maar te willen verduidelijken wat er dan zo verkeerd aan zou zijn. Je doet alles om net te doen alsof die test niet bestaat.

Waarom, Adike, waarom? Waarom zo aanvallend? Waarom zo agressief? Waarom niet heel gewoon de samenwerking zoeken? Daar zouden we toch veel verder mee komen?

Flogiston

----------


## Flogiston

Ik lees toevallig net de zoveelste bevestiging van de totale onwerkzaamheid van homeopathie. Hieronder een citaat uit het artikel:




> Homeopathie is niet effectief bij verschillende ziekten. Onderzoekers stellen dat, buiten een placebo-effect, de behandeling geen waarneembare effecten teweegbrengt.
> 
> Wetenschapper Paul Glasziou, academicus aan de Bond University, bekeek 176 onderzoeken om te zien of homeopathie een geldige behandeling is, schrijft The Independent.
> 
> De onderzoeker bekeek 176 individuele studies, die waren gericht op 68 verschillende ziektes. De conclusie van de wetenschapper was dat homeopathie niet effectiever is dan een placebo.
> 
> Glasziou was opgelucht dat zijn onderzoek naar de effecten van homeopathie was afgerond. "Ik begon het onderzoek met een nieuwsgierige houding, maar ik verloor mijn interesse na het bekijken van alle studies die geen enkele waarneembare overtuigende effecten teweegbrachten."


Maar liefst 176 verschillende onderzoeken... en geen van alle kon ook maar enig effect van homeopathie ontdekken.

68 verschillende aandoeningen... homeopathie bleek tegen geen enkele van die 68 aandoeningen effect te hebben.

Als je nu nog steeds hardnekkig blijft geloven in homeopathie, sluit je je ogen voor de realiteit.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Kwestie van het juiste middel voorschrijven. Heb ik al eerder uitgelegd.

----------


## Flogiston

Precies!!! Het juiste middel!!!

We hebben nu maar liefst 176 (jawel, honderd-zes-en-zeventig!!!) onderzoeken die vertellen dat een homeopathisch middel in ieder geval _niet_ het juiste middel is.

Keer op keer blijkt maar weer dat homeopathische middelen niet werken. Als je het juiste middel zoekt, blijf dan weg van de homeopathie. Zoek een behandeling die _wel_ werkt. In het belang van je gezondheid.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Ja, en ik heb duizenden keren mensen genezen met homeopathie. Net als vele andere homeopaten. Niet voor niets wordt homeopathie steeds meer vergoedt door verzekeringsmaatschappijen.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat dachten die 176 homeopathen ook.

Dat denkt trouwens iedere homeopaat, misschien op een paar echte bedriegers na. Anders zouden ze immers geen homeopaat zijn.

Toch blijkt telkens weer dat homeopathen *niemand* kunnen genezen. Ja, ze _beweren_ dat ze het kunnen, en ze geloven het zelf. Maar zodra je echt goed gaat kijken, blijkt dat ze niets kunnen. Echt helemaal niets.

Hoe kun je anders verklaren dat 176 verschillende onderzoeken tot dezelfde conclusie kwamen?
Hoe kun je anders verklaren dat geen enkele homeopaat ooit heeft kunnen laten zien dat hij iets kan?
Hoe kun je anders verklaren dat ook jij weigert te laten zien dat je iets kunt?

Nee, homeopathie is zinloos. Dat is keer op keer bewezen. Terwijl de homeopathen nog nooit, echt nog helemaal nooit, hebben kunnen laten zien dat ze wel iets kunnen. Het blijft bij geloof en loze beweringen.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Niet ik bepaal of iemand genezen is, maar de klant. Dat is de enigste graadmeter volgens de volksgezondheid. Dus niet een homeopaat of arts bepaald de werkzaamheid van een geneesmiddel.

----------


## Flogiston

Leuk verhaal.

Wat vind je van de reden dat de onderzoekers dat niet accepteren?

Trouwens, zou je eens willen ingaan op de dingen die ik heb voorgesteld? Waarom zwijg je?

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Ik wil me tot het aangesneden onderwerp houden. Acne zal nooit helemaam genezen. Omdat iedereen een andere maatstaf heeft. De een zal al niet meer over straat durven met 1 puistje en de ander zit onder de bulten en leeft er rustig mee verder. Als iemand gevoelig is voor acne zal dit altijd in zeer lichte mate aanwezig blijven. Soms zal er een pukkletje opdagen zelfs als je 60 jaar bent. Dus een klant bepaalt tot op welk niveau hij zichzelf genezen verklaart. 

Ik ondersteun de definitie van de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie: "Gezondheid is een toestand van volledig lichamelijk, geestelijk en maatschappelijk welzijn en niet slechts de afwezigheid van ziekte of andere lichamelijk gebreken." Geen enkel mens is gezond, natuurgeneeskunde streeft naar een zo hoog mogelijk leef niveau voor de klant. Dus als het goed is ben je altijd bezig met je gezondheid op een zo hoog mogelijk niveau te brengen.

Als een klant met klachten binnenkomt dan zoek ik daar de beste behandeling voor en beperk me niet tot 1 discipline of 1 hulpverlener en ik ben pas tevreden als de klant geen last meer heeft van zijn klacht. Uiteraard is niet iedereen te genezen, dan zouden we overbevolking krijgen. Een hulpverlener heeft een inspanningsverplichting en moet behandelen naar beste vermogen, maar de klant bepaalt of je dat lang doet. En ik doe dat al heel lang zonder klachten van mijn klanten en ik doe dat met heel veel plezier.

Gelukkig leven we niet meer in de tijd dat de hoge heren bepalen hoeveel kinderen we horen te krijgen en ook de gezondheidszorg zal steeds meer een samenspraak worden tussen de behandelaar en de klant.

----------


## Flogiston

Mooie wegduikmanoeuvre weer, Adike! "Ik wil me tot het aangesneden onderwerp houden". Jaja... waarom dan al die lappen tekst? Die gaan echt niet meer over puistjes...

Nee Adike, je kunt mooie praatjes blijven ophangen zo lang je het volhoudt, maar de conclusie blijft gewoon staan:
*176 verschillende onderzoeken, allemaal van uitstekende kwaliteit, hebben stuk voor stuk uitgewezen dat homeopathie geen enkel effect heeft!*

Hoeveel leuke verhaaltjes je ook ophangt, die conclusie blijft gewoon staan.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Over welke aandoeningen, welke homeopatische middelen, welke mensen heb je het en wat voor onderzoek, op welke termijn en met welke insteek, Flogiston. Daartegenover staan zeer veel tevreden mensen.

Overigens vind ik Flogiston vreselijk onbeschoft om ieder onderwerp te boycotten door zijn onbeschofte gedrag en zijn niet onderbouwde commentaar. Zonder je te verdiepen in het onderwerp. Soms met mogelijk dodelijke afloop.

----------


## Flogiston

Adike, ik heb je de link gegeven naar het onderzoek. Vanuit die link kun je de 176 onderzoeken vinden waaruit geen enkel effect van homeopathie bleek. Al jouw vragen worden in die onderzoeksrapporten beantwoord.

Zo te zien heb je geen enkele ervaring met objectief kijken of iets wel of niet werkt...

Helaas moet ik constateren dat je opnieuw al mijn vragen ontwijkt. In plaats daarvan begin je nu ineens te schelden. Waarom, Adike, waarom?

Waarom noem je mijn gedrag 'onbeschoft'? Wat is er onbeschoft aan het noemen van 176 onderzoeken?

Waarom noem je mijn commentaar 'niet onderbouwd'? Zijn die 176 onderzoeken geen onderbouwing? Wat is dan _jouw_ onderbouwing?

Waarom heb jij het over dodelijke afloop? Weet je dan niet dat er mensen sterven, juist vanwege homeopathie? Ken jij het bekende Spaanse peutertje niet? Het arme jongetje is vorig jaar overleden - aan homeopathie! Zijn ouders voeren nu een voorlichtingscampagne om zoveel mogelijk mensen te wijzen op de misleidende reclame die homeopathen nog steeds durven te maken voor hun dodelijke onzin.

Wat vind jij van dit geval, Adike? Het is wereldnieuws geweest, het gaat over jouw vakgebied, dus ik ga er even van uit dat ik jou niet hoef uit te leggen wat er is gebeurd.

Of is dit opnieuw een vraag die voor jou zo confronterend is dat je liever wegduikt?

Ik ben keurig ingegaan op alle punten die jij noemde. Zou jij nu eens net zo fatsoenlijk kunnen reageren als ik doe, en eindelijk eens kunnen ingaan op de punten die ik noem?

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Allereerst vind ik Flogiston vreselijk onbeschoft dat hij zijn naam niet bekend maakt wel mensen die hun uiterste best doen zwart maakt, zonder zich te verdiepen in het onderwerp wat iemand wil bespreken. Dit heb ik al eerder geschreven, maar als een woordkeuze niet de woordkeuze is van Flogiston dan dringt het niet tot hem door. Bij zeer uiteenlopende onderwerpen ben ik erg geschrokken van het ondeskundige advies wat Flogiston durft te geven zonder iemand uit te nodigen om de klacht serieus te bekijken.

In de link van het artikel van de onderzoeken wordt geen enkel geval uitgewerkt en stelt men dat homeopathie een placebo effect heeft. Geen enkel ziekte wordt naar voren geschoven en ook geen enkel homeopatisch middel wordt met naam genoemd. Vervang in dit artikel het woord homeopatisch met regulier genesmiddel en dan kun je zonder problemen 168 gevallen aanwijzen waarin reguliere geneesmiddelen niet werken omdat ze verkeerd ingezet zijn.

Gisteren naar een crematie geweest van iemand die volledig regulier behandeld is. Dit gebeurt dagelijks, wat iedereen normaal vindt. Meestal is er een informed constent opgesteld en zijn mensen volledig geinformeerd over de risico's, kansen en alternatieven van een behandeling. Ook ik werk daar mee, zodat er achteraf geen misverstanden kunnen ontstaan over de mogelijkheden en onmogelijkheden die iemand heeft.

Ik ben natuurgeneeskundige en ik werk altijd samen met reguliere en complementaire hulpverleners.

----------


## Adike

Allereerst vind ik Flogiston vreselijk onbeschoft dat hij zijn naam niet bekend maakt wel mensen die hun uiterste best doen zwart maakt, zonder zich te verdiepen in het onderwerp wat iemand wil bespreken. Dit heb ik al eerder geschreven, maar als een woordkeuze niet de woordkeuze is van Flogiston dan dringt het niet tot hem door. Bij zeer uiteenlopende onderwerpen ben ik erg geschrokken van het ondeskundige advies wat Flogiston durft te geven zonder iemand uit te nodigen om de klacht serieus te bekijken.

In de link van het artikel van de onderzoeken wordt geen enkel geval uitgewerkt en stelt men dat homeopathie een placebo effect heeft. Geen enkel ziekte wordt naar voren geschoven en ook geen enkel homeopatisch middel wordt met naam genoemd. Vervang in dit artikel het woord homeopatisch met regulier genesmiddel en dan kun je zonder problemen 168 gevallen aanwijzen waarin reguliere geneesmiddelen niet werken omdat ze verkeerd ingezet zijn.

Gisteren naar een crematie geweest van iemand die volledig regulier behandeld is. Dit gebeurt dagelijks, wat iedereen normaal vindt. Meestal is er een informed constent opgesteld en zijn mensen volledig geinformeerd over de risico's, kansen en alternatieven van een behandeling. Ook ik werk daar mee, zodat er achteraf geen misverstanden kunnen ontstaan over de mogelijkheden en onmogelijkheden die iemand heeft. Ik wil en kan geen oordeel over een persoon hebben zonder het dossier bestudeert te hebben en de persoon gezien te hebben. Hoe triest het ook is als een kind overlijd. Heel vaak komen mensen in het alternatieve circuit terecht als ze regulier zijn uitbehandeld zijn en dan blijken alternatieve genezers zelfs nog succes te kunnen hebben.

Ik ben natuurgeneeskundige en ik werk altijd samen met reguliere en complementaire hulpverleners.

----------


## Flogiston

Adike, je noemt mij opnieuw 'onbeschoft'. Maar waarom? Wat is er mis met het geven van informatie? Wat is er fout aan het noemen van 176 gedegen serieuze onderzoeken?

Hoe kom je erbij dat ik mensen 'zwart zou maken'? Waarom maak je mij zwart door mij zomaar 'onbeschoft' te noemen, zonder enige onderbouwing?

Wat is het voor een onbeschoft non-argument om het feit dat mensen nu eenmaal overlijden zomaar te wijten aan de geneeskunde? Verwacht je nu echt dat de geneeskunde mensen onsterfelijk maakt? Of denk je dat homeopathie dat wel zou kunnen?

Hoe kom je erbij dat je niet kunt oordelen over het overleden Spaanse peutertje? De feiten zijn bekend... Ik vermoed dat jij niet eens weet _welke_ homeopathische "behandeling" het jongetje heeft ondergaan...

Maar goed, ik blijf open voor alles. Daarom nodig ik je opnieuw uit om in te gaan op mijn vragen. Of, als je dat niet wilt of niet kunt, aan te geven waarom je niet wenst in te gaan op mijn vragen.

Het zijn gewoon vragen. Niet meer, niet minder. De normale beleefdheidsregels zeggen dat je daar op z'n minst op in zou kunnen gaan, en niet net moet doen alsof je ze niet hebt gehoord.

Naast mijn vragen heb ik jou een voorstel gedaan, waarmee jij op een door jou te kiezen manier zou kunnen laten zien dat homeopathie _wel_ zou werken. Ook op dit voorstel ben je nooit ingegaan - behalve dan door ineens één of andere D3 te verzinnen die ik nooit heb genoemd. Dus ook hier vraag ik je: zou je kunnen reageren op mijn voorstel? Je kunt het accepteren, je kunt het afwijzen, je kunt een aanpassing voorstellen - ik ben voor alles in. Maar ik vraag je wel met klem in ieder geval te reageren, en niet net te doen alsof ik nooit een voorstel zou hebben gedaan.

Dus, nogmaals:
- Graag reageren op mijn vragen, op welke manier dan ook.
- Graag reageren op mijn voorstel, op welke manier dan ook.

Flogiston

----------


## Kevertje

Beste is om bij puistjes goed voor de binnenkant te zorgen, want daar begint het. Beter zo min mogelijk zuivel en suiker. Verder kan een zinktekort spelen en een tekort aan vitamine B. In biergist bijvoorbeeld zit veel zink en vitamine B en het kan helpen puistjes wat te verminderen. Sowieso goed om eens naar de hormonenboel te kijken.
In homeopathische middelen zit inderdaad niks meer van de vaste stof maar door het verdunnen zit de informatie van het middel erin. Daarom bevordert het het zelfgenezend vermogen van je lichaam. Wat anders dus dan de figuurlijke mokerslag, zoals reguliere middelen werken. Een homeopathisch middel moet daarom ook individueel uitgezocht worden. Wat bij de één werkt hoeft bij de ander nog niet te werken. Daarom is het wetenschappelijk wat lastiger aan te tonen. De wetenschap is er inmiddels wel achter dat alles uit energie is opgebouwd, toch ontkennen ze de werking van energetische middelen.

----------


## Flogiston

> Beter zo min mogelijk zuivel en suiker.


Zuivel en suiker hebben geen invloed op puistjes.[/quote]






> In homeopathische middelen zit inderdaad niks meer van de vaste stof


Dat is de reden waarom zulke homeopathische middeltjes niet werken.






> door het verdunnen zit de informatie van het middel erin


Dat is de theorie van de homeopathen. Deze theorie is in tegenspraak met al onze natuurwetenschappelijke kennis.

Nu zou het natuurlijk kunnen zijn dat onze natuurwetenschappelijke kennis nog niet ver genoeg ontwikkeld is om dit te weten. In dat geval zou het mogelijk moeten zijn gewoon eens te laten zien dat die informatie toch aanwezig is.

Er zijn vele experimenten gedaan op dit gebied. Geen enkele proef heeft ooit ook maar enige aanwijzing gegeven dat er nog informatie over een middeltje aanwezig zou zijn nadat dat middeltje geheel is wegverdund.

De wetenschap staat open voor nieuwe inzichten, zeker als het om inzichten gaat die in tegenspraak zijn met de huidige kennis. Die zijn namelijk juist het meest interessant! De vraag aan de gelovers in deze "informatie-theorie" is dan ook: kunnen jullie dat nou gewoon eens laten zien?






> De wetenschap is er inmiddels wel achter dat alles uit energie is opgebouwd


Oh, vertel eens? Ik heb natuurkunde gestudeerd, en ik heb sinds mijn afstuderen alle ontwikkelingen op mijn vakgebied bijgehouden. Toch ben ik nergens de theorie tegengekomen dat "alles uit energie is opgebouwd".

Ja, toegegeven, vanuit alternatieve hoek hoor je dit wel vaker. Maar vanuit serieuze wetenschappelijke hoek? Nee, nooit van gehoord.

Flogiston

----------

